# Mikko Hypponen: "offene" iPhones könnten momentan sicherer sein als "normale"



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Mikko Hypponen, der Chief Research Officer von F-Secure, hat in einem Tweet festgestellt, dass momentan möglicherweise ge"jailbreaked"e iPhones, die ordentlich gepatcht sind, sicherer sein könnten, als die original von Apple ausgelieferten.
Hintergrund ist, dass es für die "offenen" iPhones für eine PDF-Lücke bereits einen Patch gibt, während Apple für die mit dem originalen iOS ausgestatteten Geräte noch keinen Patch herausgebracht hat.
Bislang wurde ja gerade die "Sicherheit" als Argument dafür ins Feld geführt, dass die Geräte ein geschlossenes System darstellen.

Zum Tweet...


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Hier gibts auch schon die Infos vom BSI:
http://goo.gl/GMwzW


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2011)

Apple hat anscheinend die Lücke jetzt analysiert und einen Patch angekündigt:
http://goo.gl/VxmeC


----------

